# Easy Carbo and Flourish Excel



## nickmcmechan (25 Dec 2008)

What's the difference?

What's your preference? 

And why?


----------



## Themuleous (25 Dec 2008)

I don't think there is a difference, except in concentration perhaps?

Just use excel cos that's what I got a while ago, but will prob try easycarbo at some stage.

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (25 Dec 2008)

easy carbo becuase that is what i got, i think it is poisonous to shrimp though. either that is or its the TPN thats poisionous. as something killed all my shrimp    . not sure about excel though.


----------



## Superman (25 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> easy carbo becuase that is what i got, i think it is poisonous to shrimp though. either that is or its the TPN thats poisionous. as something killed all my shrimp    . not sure about excel though.


Hmm, easy carbo poisonous to shrimp? Not heard that before, might be why I have problems with them.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Dec 2008)

I've used EasyCarbo at double dosage with my shrimp and they've been fine so I don't think that's the problem Clark.

AFAIK they are the same, even in concentration and I believe the dosage rates are the same for both products too.  The only difference was the price; EasyCarbo was cheaper!


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Dec 2008)

i think easy carbo is cheaper than the other one


----------



## nickmcmechan (26 Dec 2008)

i've heard excel contains a mild algicide, but easycarbo does not - any truth?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

nickmcmechan said:
			
		

> i've heard excel contains a mild algicide, but easycarbo does not - any truth?



both are forms of an algaecide


----------



## Themuleous (26 Dec 2008)

I think the dose rate is much the same.  

From AE;

Easycarbo

Tanks with minimal plants - 1ml per 100 litres
Tanks with fair amount of plants - 1ml per 50 litres
Tanks with large amount of plants - 1ml per 25 litres 

Excel

1 capful (5ml) for every 200 L (50 gallons*) - 1ml per 40lt

Sam


----------



## Vito (28 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> easy carbo becuase that is what i got, i think it is poisonous to shrimp though. either that is or its the TPN thats poisionous. as something killed all my shrimp    . not sure about excel though.



I dose 3-4ml daily some times 5 and my shrims are constantly with eggs and looking healthy. 
I went with easycarbo because it was cheaper than excel.


----------

